# Scotland Meets 2018



## virtuocity (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi folks,

Think it's fair to say that we've not been very good at arranging meets this year.  No doubt because we all tend to be a bit lazy and let the usual suspects do all the running around.  

Hoping that we can get back on track in 2018 and arrange a spring meet and a summer meet.

I'm willing to put my head above the parapet and arrange one for April/May time on a Sunday.

While I'm open to suggestions of locations/dates, I generally find it easier to organise these things when there is an early decision made from the outset, as it's impossible to please everyone's taste or ensure that everyone is available.  *Reply here with your suggestions of locations, but to get things rolling, I thought this looked like decent value for a weekend in late April or May:*




Thought that 18 holes at the Jubilee and Â£20 worth of food and drink for Â£80 was decent value at that time of year.  But if that doesn't grab you, let's hear your suggestions, and I will be happy to arrange for next year.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 6, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Hi folks,

Think it's fair to say that we've not been very good at arranging meets this year.  No doubt because we all tend to be a bit lazy and let the usual suspects do all the running around.  

Hoping that we can get back on track in 2018 and arrange a spring meet and a summer meet.

I'm willing to put my head above the parapet and arrange one for April/May time on a Sunday.

While I'm open to suggestions of locations/dates, I generally find it easier to organise these things when there is an early decision made from the outset, as it's impossible to please everyone's taste or ensure that everyone is available.  *Reply here with your suggestions of locations, but to get things rolling, I thought this looked like decent value for a weekend in late April or May:*

View attachment 23881


Thought that 18 holes at the Jubilee and Â£20 worth of food and drink for Â£80 was decent value at that time of year.  But if that doesn't grab you, let's hear your suggestions, and I will be happy to arrange for next year.
		
Click to expand...

To paraphrase Rowan Atkinson from NTNON. The voucher maybe for Â£20 but the food will cost Â£30. hee hee hee hee hee. 

(Just a joke, I have no idea) Couldn't you arrange a meet a bit closer to England? Say around Edinburgh?


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 6, 2017)

Good stuff. It's the right approach to just pin something down, no suggestions from me and will endeavour to support.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Hi folks,

Think it's fair to say that we've not been very good at arranging meets this year.  No doubt because we all tend to be a bit lazy and let the usual suspects do all the running around.  

Hoping that we can get back on track in 2018 and arrange a spring meet and a summer meet.

I'm willing to put my head above the parapet and arrange one for April/May time on a Sunday.

While I'm open to suggestions of locations/dates, I generally find it easier to organise these things when there is an early decision made from the outset, as it's impossible to please everyone's taste or ensure that everyone is available.  *Reply here with your suggestions of locations, but to get things rolling, I thought this looked like decent value for a weekend in late April or May:*

View attachment 23881


Thought that 18 holes at the Jubilee and Â£20 worth of food and drink for Â£80 was decent value at that time of year.  But if that doesn't grab you, let's hear your suggestions, and I will be happy to arrange for next year.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in the Jubilee. 

i tried to organize something for Tain or Nairn this year but not much interest.
Maybe now Crawford is back on he might organize something as well


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 6, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Couldn't you arrange a meet a bit closer to England? Say around Edinburgh?
		
Click to expand...

Yep I could.  But then again, so could you


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 6, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Good stuff. It's the right approach to just pin something down, no suggestions from me and will endeavour to support.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd be interested in any potential meet providing dates work. Jubilee is a nice track and i'd certainly consider that deal.

Maybe looking at opens is a shout, get a few heading to the same open with a wee side sweep on the go?


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Couldn't you arrange a meet a bit closer to England? Say around Edinburgh?
		
Click to expand...

And if you're prepared to travel over 3 hours to get to Edinburgh, another half hour won't make much difference surely?

And if you really want a meet in Edinburgh, fill your boots and organise it, im sure you'll get a few willing to play


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 6, 2017)

Iâ€™m up for it in principle but hard to commit on dates until next yearâ€™s fixture lists are out. May tends to be very busy. But like the idea of the jubilee and would come if I could.


----------



## User101 (Nov 6, 2017)

For those who've not played it, the "jube" is a tough ole task if your A game ain't on song.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Dave, add Williep, Rog and me to your list :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd be interested in a game on the Jubilee, not played it for about 20 years and can visit family at same time if dates work.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm rejoining Moray next year so may be able to organize something there if anyone is interested.


----------

